# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  بهترین دانشگاه ایران؟؟؟

## Mahsa.Nzr

*به نظرتون بهترین دانشگاه ایران

کدوم دانشگاهه؟؟؟* :12:

----------


## someone_else

در رنکینگ جهانی دانشگاه تهران نسبت به شریف رتبه بهتری داره. اما شریف در کل اعتبار بین المللی بیشتری داره ...

----------


## Sajad TbT

هر دانشگاهی که خودت توش درس بخونی بهترین دانشگاه هست !! 
ولی من با شریف خیلی حال میکنم ! اصلا یه چیز جدایی هست واس خودش !!

----------


## parnian 19

همه دانشگاها خوبن مهم اینه ک پشتکارت در چ حد باشه ولی بهترین دانشگاه شریف و تهران

----------


## kourosh khan

> *به نظرتون بهترین دانشگاه ایران
> 
> کدوم دانشگاهه؟؟؟*


تهران...

----------


## kourosh khan

> *به نظرتون بهترین دانشگاه ایران
> 
> کدوم دانشگاهه؟؟؟*


تهران...

----------


## جسیکا

دانشگاه تهران.و واسه درس خونا شریف

----------


## Elena 1994

تهران

----------


## shjafari92

> *به نظرتون بهترین دانشگاه ایران
> 
> کدوم دانشگاهه؟؟؟*



*دانشگاه تهــــــــــــــــــــران  *

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

دانشگاه تهران در رنک دانشگاه های ایران رتبه اول رو داره.اما اعتبار مقالات شریف بسیار بالاست. در حدی که از مقالات به عنوان تکست در کتابها استفاده میشه.

----------


## Mahdi

إ!!! مشاور20خودتونین !چقدعوض شدین !!!نشناختمتون!!! :10: خوشحالم ازبازگشتتون!البته اگه برگشتین!

----------


## استاد مشمولی

> *به نظرتون بهترین دانشگاه ایران
> 
> کدوم دانشگاهه؟؟؟*


لینک زیر جهت رتبه بندی دانشگاههای جهان را نشان می دهد که لینک ایران رو براتون گذاشتم
Iran (Islamic Republic of) | Ranking Web of Universities

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> إ!!! مشاور20خودتونین !چقدعوض شدین !!!نشناختمتون!!!خوشحالم ازبازگشتتون!البته اگه برگشتین!


در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## J A V A D

دانشگاه ملی بابا بهترینه
آزاااااد
البته نه واسه ما چون "پولوس لا موجود"

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> لینک زیر جهت رتبه بندی دانشگاههای جهان را نشان می دهد که لینک ایران رو براتون گذاشتم
> Iran (Islamic Republic of) | Ranking Web of Universities


*ساغ اولاسیز

البته منظور من بیشتر نظر شخصی کاربرا در این مورد بود.....*

----------


## arghazavi

هرجایی ک خودت درستو خوب بخونی...خوبای ایران شریف صنعتی اصفهان تهران امیرکبیر...ولی تهش خودتی...نمیدونم رتبه ات چن شده کجایی هستی...ولی با همه اینا بین اینها تو رشته مورد علاقت انتخاب کن

فرستاده شده از SM-G361Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Behnam10

*بهترین دانشگاه ، گیلانه .
هم درست رو میخونی و هم از طبیعت استفاده میکنی .
تازه ترافیک و الودگی و از اینجور داستان های شهر های بزرگ مثل تهران رو نداره .* :Yahoo (79): *
تازه میتونی هر وقت خواستی بری اخر محوطه ی دانشگاه یا دوستانت جوج کباب کنی .* :Yahoo (50): *
اصلا یه وعضیه . ته عشق و حاله .* :Yahoo (4): *


حالا اینایی که گفتم رو جدی نگیرید . بزارید اول ما ها خودمون وارد علوم پزشکی بشیم . ظرفیت داشت براتون میس میندازم .* :Yahoo (100):

----------


## sajad564

> *به نظرتون بهترین دانشگاه ایران
> 
> کدوم دانشگاهه؟؟؟*


تاریخ پستو نگا تورو قران

----------

